# Delonghi Magnifica Esam Noise and shuddering



## McKit (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have a Delonghi Magnifica Esam 4200 less than 2 years old and is now making a loud sound at the end of the pre flush, after it has poured the coffee and at the end of the post flush. Also accompanying the noise is something moving inside which makes the drip tray move, it sounds like something isn't right in the internal mechanisms but I have no idea what this might be. I have cleaned out the machine and it was descaled a while back though I don't live in an area of hard water. Has anyone experienced this? I am so disappointed given its age and light use of 1 coffee per day!


----------



## McKit (Sep 15, 2020)

/monthly_2020_09/Video_(1).mp4.0dd033ef0eed87ff4f8101fd11248984.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment Video_(1).mp4


----------



## McKit (Sep 15, 2020)

Video added to demonstrate


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Might be in need of a little lube on critical moving parts...


----------



## McKit (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks DavecUK, is there any videos I could watch to demonstrate what I need to do - total novice but happy to give it a go!

Update: Found a good video so will give it a try thankyou!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No Idea, sorry, I never reviewed one of those. Lots of members have them though, during the last year we have had quite a few new members with your exact same machine.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/search/?q=Esam 4200&quick=1

The need for lube is common as things get older.


----------



## McKit (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks so much DavecUk will check this out


----------



## Samcalso (Dec 4, 2020)

McKit said:


> Thanks DavecUK, is there any videos I could watch to demonstrate what I need to do - total novice but happy to give it a go!
> 
> Update: Found a good video so will give it a try thankyou!


 Did this work? Did you find a video that you could share ?


----------



## Nick Yeates (Mar 26, 2021)

It may need a new brewing chamber.
Mine had a broken clip on one of the chamber parts which caused the bottom section of the chamber to come down too far and hit the drip tray. New chambers are readily available for under £30 online.
Good as new after.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (Nov 26, 2021)

I have a similar issue.

The pre flush ends with a load buzzing and then if I do nothing the machine stops with the red warning light. If I quickly turn the steam tap on when the buzzing starts the buzzing will stop and I can continue to brewing.

After the coffee is delivered the buzzing will start again and can be stopped by Opening the steam tap.

The buzzing will start again after the post flush and opening the steam tap has no affect. The machine stops with the red warning light and has to be turned off at the power.

A new brew unit has not helped.

Has been regularly cleaned and descaled.

This fault is intermittent lasting a few days and then not occurring for a month or so.

Any suggestions?


----------



## stephencb63 (11 mo ago)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I have a similar issue.
> 
> The pre flush ends with a load buzzing and then if I do nothing the machine stops with the red warning light. If I quickly turn the steam tap on when the buzzing starts the buzzing will stop and I can continue to brewing.
> 
> ...


Our ESAM 4200 has just started doing this as well. Sometimes turning off/on, opening door will reset it but not always. Clearly something needs attention. It's about 2 years old. I have small video but don't seem to be able to upload it.


----------

